# La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - fiesty sucker.....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got this as a Christmas present. I am sure it came in a sampler. This vitola was a pleasant surprise. At light up, got really smooth draw, with a n...

Read the full review here: La Cuna Bin No. 85 Habano Salomon Cigar Review - fiesty sucker.....


----------

